# Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter



## Atothedrian (7. Januar 2014)

*Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*

Moin moin,

Sony hat angekündigte die Server von ein paar Spiele endgültig abzuschalten. Damit dürften diesen Spielen die Multiplayerfunktion vollständig fehlen. 
Größter Titel auf der Liste ist offenbar "Gran Turismo 5". Erst kürzlich ist der Nachfolger "Gran Turismo 6" für die PS4 erschienen. Teil 5 stammte aus dem Jahre 2010 und lief somit rund 3 Jahre. 
Des Weiteren sind die Titel der "Resistance"-Reihe sowie "MAG", "SOCOM: Special Forces" und "SOCOM: Confrontation" betroffen. 

Quelle: Sony schaltet Server für ausgewählte Playstation-3-Spiele ab | heise online

*Eigene Meinung*:
Ich finde das sehr bizarr das für ein Spiel das ich grade mal vor 3 Jahren wenn nicht sogar weniger voll bezahlt habe, jetzt nur noch den Singleplayer habe. Das macht mir echt Bauchschmerzen und erinnert mich an AoE Online. Hätte ich da Geld ausgegeben und nun werden schon die Server abgeschaltet würde ich mich arg ärgern.
Für mich sieht das wie eine Marketingstrategie zu Gunsten GT6.​


----------



## Rizzard (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*

GT5 jetzt schon abschalten ist echt krass.
Ist zwar kein Game das ich mit Onlinefeatures nutzen würde, aber trotzdem.

PS: GT6 kam für PS3, nicht 4.


----------



## Atothedrian (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*



Rizzard schrieb:


> GT5 jetzt schon abschalten ist echt krass.
> Ist zwar kein Game das ich mit Onlinefeatures nutzen würde, aber trotzdem.
> 
> PS: GT6 kam für PS3, nicht 4.


 
 Danke für den Tipp wird korrigiert. Sehe die Werbung nur mit einem halben auge im TV


----------



## keinnick (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*

Wie wäre es, wenn sie zukünftig ein Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum auf die Packung schreiben? Dann weiß man was einen erwartet.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*

Das sind sicherlich Games, wo der Online-Modus vllt. wenig Anhänger findet? Ansonsten ist die Halbwertszeit mittlerweile echt gering. Ich zocke heute noch Alarmstufe Rot 2 übers Netz und bin ich froh, das sich findige User zusammenschließen und sowas noch möglich machen.


----------



## Atothedrian (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Das sind sicherlich Games, wo der Online-Modus vllt. wenig Anhänger findet? Ansonsten ist die Halbwertszeit mittlerweile echt gering. Ich zocke heute noch Alarmstufe Rot 2 übers Netz und bin ich froh, das sich findige User zusammenschließen und sowas noch möglich machen.


 
So gehts mir auch: AR2, Zero Hour, Siedler 3.....wenn die "alten" Sachen ein Sever vom Hersteller brauchen würden, würde dieser sicher nicht mehr laufen. Grad bei Rennspielen macht doch der Multi er laune. Ich fahr auch mal gern Mario Kart auf der Wii im Netz


----------



## crae (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*

3 Jahre ist echt gar nix. Ist aber irgendwie bei Fifa auch schlimm, ich meine du kaufst das Spiel für den vollen Preis und was sind die denn noch wert, wenn der Online-Modus weg ist. Macht keinen Spaß mehr dann.

mfg, crae


----------



## Pixekgod (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*

ich denke die fahren die Server nur da runter wo es kaum noch online gespielt wird. 
würde Gran Turismo 5 online noch sehr viel gespielt werden denke ich nicht das sie dann die Server runter fahren würden


----------



## Voodoo2 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*



Pixekgod schrieb:


> ich denke die fahren die Server nur da runter wo es kaum noch online gespielt wird.
> würde Gran Turismo 5 online noch sehr viel gespielt werden denke ich nicht das sie dann die Server runter fahren würden


 

statistiken  von sony persönlich 

dan könnte man auch beurteilen ob der 5. wirklich nur so wenig gespielt wird


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*

Ich habe noch nie verstanden, dass Online-Server für Spiele *komplett* abgeschaltet werden. Es würde doch reichen nur die Anzahl zu reduzieren, wenn die Spiele nicht mehr soviel online gespielt werden. Es sollte doch kein Problem sein für große Firmen, z.B. 10 Server pro Spiel weiterlaufen zulassen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*



konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie verstanden, dass Online-Server für Spiele *komplett* abgeschaltet werden. Es würde doch reichen nur die Anzahl zu reduzieren, wenn die Spiele nicht mehr soviel online gespielt werden. Es sollte doch kein Problem sein für große Firmen, z.B. 10 Server pro Spiel weiterlaufen zulassen.


 
Bzw. selber Server über die Konsole zu hosten oder halt wie beim PC ein Servermenü macht...


----------



## Freakless08 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Bzw. selber Server über die Konsole zu hosten


Wäre eine Möglichkeit aber.. 





> oder halt wie beim PC ein Servermenü macht...


 Gibt genug PC Spiele bei denen auch die Online Spielserver abgeschaltet wurden. Also hat man hier auch keinen Vorteil


----------



## bingo88 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*



konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie verstanden, dass Online-Server für Spiele *komplett* abgeschaltet werden. Es würde doch reichen nur die Anzahl zu reduzieren, wenn die Spiele nicht mehr soviel online gespielt werden. Es sollte doch kein Problem sein für große Firmen, z.B. 10 Server pro Spiel weiterlaufen zulassen.


In Zeiten, in denen Kunden für 60+ € Betaversionen verkauft werden, ist das für die Unternehmen nicht rentabel genug.
Im Ernst: Die Kisten müssen laufen (Strom, Platz) und gewartetet werden. Ersteres könnte man ja noch eventuell mit VMs ein wenig reduzieren, um den Wartungsaufwand kommt man aber nicht wirklich herum.


----------



## Sepulzera (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*

Wieviel Ressourcen frisst denn bittesehr so ein Spiel, besonders wenn es angeblich eh nicht genutzt wird?

Dann kann ich auch ALLE "alten" Spiele auf einen Server packen (bzw. 4 in der Welt verteilt). Das sind kosten von 20€/Monat...maximal.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*

Selbst die Server von UT99 laufen noch... Ich hoffe mal das eine mindest Anzahl immer am Netz bleibt.


----------



## bingo88 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*



Sepulzera schrieb:


> Wieviel Ressourcen frisst denn bittesehr so ein Spiel, besonders wenn es angeblich eh nicht genutzt wird?
> 
> Dann kann ich auch ALLE "alten" Spiele auf einen Server packen (bzw. 4 in der Welt verteilt). Das sind kosten von 20€/Monat...maximal.


 Das muss dann ja trotzdem mal von jemandem gewartet werden, also z.B. OS Updates installieren. Und ab und an geht auch mal was kaputt im 24/7 Betrieb, da müsste man sich dann auch drum kümmern. Mit Kiste aufsetzen und irgendwo laufen lassen ist es halt nicht getan, sofern man nicht den bösen Buben Tür und Tor öffnen möchte.


----------



## Atothedrian (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Das muss dann ja trotzdem mal von jemandem gewartet werden, also z.B. OS Updates installieren. Und ab und an geht auch mal was kaputt im 24/7 Betrieb, da müsste man sich dann auch drum kümmern. Mit Kiste aufsetzen und irgendwo laufen lassen ist es halt nicht getan, sofern man nicht den bösen Buben Tür und Tor öffnen möchte.


 
Da sollten sich die Entwickler aber vielleicht mal vorher Gedanken drüber machen. Früher ging das alles noch ohne Server beim Hersteller. Wahrscheinlich war das sogar in der Entwicklung billiger. Wenn ihnen die Kosten zu hoch sind das ganze bei sich laufen zu lassen, dann sollen die das verdammt nochmal wieder in das Spiel integrieren oder mindestens eine Serversoftware für Privat zum download bieten.


----------



## bingo88 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*

Ja, ich finde es auch schade, dass dedizierte Serverprogramme irgendwie aus der Mode gekommen sind. Gibt ja oft nur noch dieses blöde Matchmaking


----------



## Haxti (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*

Hat halt alles so seine vor und Nachteile. Der größte Vorteil an dedizierten Servern ist nunmal der deutlich niedrigere Ping. Bei einigen Strategiespielen waren diese permanenten Aussetzer schon nervig.


----------



## Kerkilabro (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*

Als Gegenlösung einfach das Portmonee herunterfahren. Mein Beileid an die Konsoleros.


----------



## keinnick (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Als Gegenlösung einfach das Portmonee herunterfahren. Mein Beileid an die Konsoleros.


 
Das hat nichts mit Konsolen zu tun. Das kann Dir bei PC-Games genau so passieren: EA Online Service Updates - Server-Abschaltungen - Spiele von EA & EA SPORTS


----------



## kühlprofi (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*



konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie verstanden, dass Online-Server für Spiele *komplett* abgeschaltet werden. Es würde doch reichen nur die Anzahl zu reduzieren, wenn die Spiele nicht mehr soviel online gespielt werden. Es sollte doch kein Problem sein für große Firmen, z.B. 10 Server pro Spiel weiterlaufen zulassen.



Ja klar, 10 Server pro Spiel. Weisst du eigentlich was das kostet? mindestens alle 3-4 Jahre müssen die Server ersetzt werden, Strom, Klimageräte, Wartung, Überwachung, Support, Lizenzen - das ist eben nicht einfach "kein Problem" - sind ja schon jetzt viele nicht mehr bereit überhaupt etwas für Spiele zu zahlen -.-

Ich habe Verständnis dafür, dass sich Spieler aufregen wenn z.B. GT nach 3 Jahren keine Multiplayerserver mehr anbietet. 3 Jahre finde ich aber in der IT-Welt dennoch eine halbe Ewigkeit und wahrscheinlich werden die Spielerzahlen wohl auch analysiert worden sein und dementsprechend die Titel zur "Eliminierung" ausgewählt. 

 Mich würde noch wundernehmen wie das gesetzlich geregelt ist - da steht bestimmt irgendwo eine Klausel nur lesen tut die AGB meist keiner, von daher selber Schuld


----------



## Sepulzera (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*

Wenn man nicht selbst die Kapazitäten aufbringen kann, muss man es outsourcen.
Paar schöne Verträge mit Unternehmen und schon kann man 10 Spiele pro Server für 20€ bestimmt hosten lassen ._.

Ist halt die Frage wie ehrgeizig man das möchte.
Einfacher ist es natürlich einfach alles zu schließen.


----------



## kühlprofi (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*



Sepulzera schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht selbst die Kapazitäten aufbringen kann, muss man es outsourcen.
> Paar schöne Verträge mit Unternehmen und schon kann man 10 Spiele pro Server für 20€ bestimmt hosten lassen ._.
> 
> Ist halt die Frage wie ehrgeizig man das möchte.
> Einfacher ist es natürlich einfach alles zu schließen.



 Ja genau 20 Euro einmalig und dann ist alles erledigt, geplant, analysiert, realisiert, getestet in PSN integriert, Updates für die Spiele erstellt und verteilt etc. doch ganz einfach.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> sind ja schon jetzt viele nicht mehr bereit überhaupt etwas für Spiele zu zahlen -.-
> 
> 
> Mich würde noch wundernehmen wie das gesetzlich geregelt ist - da steht bestimmt irgendwo eine Klausel nur lesen tut die AGB meist keiner, von daher selber Schuld


 
Wieviel MRD Umsatz macht die Gaming-Industrie nochmal? Aber ja hast Recht, es sind echt nicht mehr viele bereit dafür zu bezahlen, von daher, für was braucht man überhaupt noch Server, wenn eh keiner mehr kauft.

In den AGB ist der Käufer sowieso oft der gearschte, außerdem hab ich kein Jura studiert um alles hinterfragen, bzw verstehen zu können. Außerdem hab ich auch schlicht keine Zeit bei den ellenlangen AGBs.


----------



## Sepulzera (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja genau 20 Euro einmalig und dann ist alles erledigt, geplant, analysiert, realisiert, getestet in PSN integriert, Updates für die Spiele erstellt und verteilt etc. doch ganz einfach.


Ich gehe doch stark davon aus, dass passende Lösungen für Linux-Derivate bereits auf Backup-Datenträger bereitliegen und dann nur auf den Server kopiert werden müssen.
Arbeitsaufwand: 10 Minuten.

Oder: Wenn ich ein Produkt verkaufe, dann habe ich als Käufer das Recht dieses Produkt auch zu erhalten.
Und wenn da drauf steht: "ONLINE" dann hat es auch einen FUNKTIONSTÜCHTIGEN Onlinemodus zu haben.
Ansonsten ist meiner Meinung nach eindeutig nicht der Vertrag seitens des Verkäufers erfüllt. Geld zurück?


----------



## Voodoo2 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*



Sepulzera schrieb:


> Ich gehe doch stark davon aus, dass passende Lösungen für Linux-Derivate bereits auf Backup-Datenträger bereitliegen und dann nur auf den Server kopiert werden müssen.
> Arbeitsaufwand: 10 Minuten.
> 
> Oder: Wenn ich ein Produkt verkaufe, dann habe ich als Käufer das Recht dieses Produkt auch zu erhalten.
> ...


 

die rechtslage würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## DKK007 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*

Wie ist es eigentlich bei Spielen wie NfS Rivals die keinen richtigen offline Singleplayer haben? Könnte man die dann gar nicht mehr spielen oder würde man allein in der Welt rumfahren?


----------



## AnthraX (10. Januar 2014)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja genau 20 Euro einmalig und dann ist alles erledigt, geplant, analysiert, realisiert, getestet in PSN integriert, Updates für die Spiele erstellt und verteilt etc. doch ganz einfach.



Komm das was du da sagst ist aber auch Unfug. Die Server für teils viel ältere laufen auch noch und verursachen ebenso laufende kosten. Das was Sony da nun gemacht hat hat nix damit zu tun das die Kosten sie auffressen.... Man will lediglich die Spieler zum Kauf von GT6 drängen um nochmal schön Kohle damit zu machen ! Der Aufwand von den Servern hält sich in Grenzen, wenn man mal die gesamt Gröse von SCE bedenkt. Wir sprechen hier nicht von irgendwelchen kleinen bimbofirmen. Oder soll MS auch mal eben die updateserver von Windows 7 abschalten weil die die laufenden kosten zu hoch sind ? Dein "Verständnis" ist hier völlig unangebracht. Man haut Millionen von Spielern geld für ein Produkt abgenommen. Und nun schaltet man nach "kurzer" Zeit die Server ab. Das ist indiskutabel. PS : so ganz ahnungslos bin ich nicht als FI/Systemintegration ;D


----------



## KonterSchock (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*

Ps4 ist aktuelles Geschäft! So ist es eben. 

Platz für neues schaffen, die Server werden einfach umfunktioniert, für neue spiele. Die gelisteten spiele spielt doch eh keiner mehr, nur für gt5 tut es mir leid, aber auch da kann ich verstehen, das sony gt6 durchsetzen will.


----------



## JimSim3 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*



Sepulzera schrieb:


> Ich gehe doch stark davon aus, dass passende Lösungen für Linux-Derivate bereits auf Backup-Datenträger bereitliegen und dann nur auf den Server kopiert werden müssen.
> Arbeitsaufwand: 10 Minuten.
> 
> Oder: Wenn ich ein Produkt verkaufe, dann habe ich als Käufer das Recht dieses Produkt auch zu erhalten.
> ...


 
Tja, da die Hersteller schon lange keine "Produkte" im eigentlichen Sinne verkaufen, sondern Lizenzen, ist das mit dem Geld zurück so ne Sache... 
Ich bin mir sicher, das in den AGBs / EULAs klar definiert ist, dass der Hersteller das Recht hat den Online-Modus ohne weiteres abzuschalten. 

Bleibt die Frage mit der Gültigkeit der EULAs, denn eigentlich muss man vor dem Kauf über die Lizenzbedingungen belehrt werden. Dies geschieht in den meisten Fällen, zumindest wenn man das Spiel im Laden kauft, nicht. Ich weiß, das es mal eine Klage gab weil ein Spiele-Hersteller einen Spieler lebenslang von dem Spiel gesperrt hat. Soweit ich weiß, hat der Spieler die Klage gewonnen aufgrund der Ungültigkeit der EULAs und der Hersteller musste ihn wieder entsperren. (Alles aus der Erinnerung, tatsächlicher Sachverhalt mag anders gewesen sein...) Eine Klage wegen eines abgeschalteten Online-Modus ist mir bisher jedoch nicht bekannt... Geld zurück ohne Klage wird es nicht geben. Müsste halt zumindest einer mal machen...


----------



## DarkMo (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> die rechtslage würde mich mal interessieren


 ihr immer mit der rechtsgrundlage  oder einfach nur nachgeplappert und schlau tun? ^^

er hat doch recht: ich (bspw.) habe mich (damals) für das produkt entschieden, nach den kriterien, die mir angepriesen wurden. nehmen wir mal bf3/4...15 an. dass die dinger nen SP modus haben is nen witz eigentlich, weil das is nen reiner MP-shooter. man kauft also ganz bewusst ein onlinespiel. werden da die server eingestampft werden, wars das? meine kröten fürn poppes? ^^

wenn die pfeiffen nich auf den kosten hocken bleiben wollen, sollen sie halt das ganze nicht um eigene server herum aufbauen. entweder gleich so machen, dass man eigene server bereitstellen kann (so werden die immensen kosten! von der community selbst getragen) oder eben zur server-abschaltung eine solche funktion nachpatchen. als kunde kann man vom produkt-entwickler auch was verlangen, wenn man dem seine kohle blecht, so isses ja nu nich.

und wegen rechtsgrundlage nochmal: ist das aktuelle gesetz unumstößlich und allgemeingültig? also im zeitlichen rahmen gesehn. ist das in 100 jahren immernoch genauso nutzbar? sind die gesetzestexte unfehlbar? die ersteller? zu adolfszeiten war es sicher auch ned erlaubt, juden vor der verfolgung zu verstecken. zu ddr zeiten war der grenzübertritt per todesstrafe (also halt abknallen dabei) verboten. waren sicher auch gesetzestexte, die da die grundlage schufen. und deswegen war das jetz richtig? nur weil da ein (alter?) gesetzestext in nem buch steht, ist daran also nix mehr zu rütteln? wenn eine gesetzesgrundlage für ein wichtiges und immer wichtiger werdendes thema fehlt, dann ist das eben so? muss man so hinnehmen wie? kundenfreundliches und -orientiertes verhalten der software branche gibts nicht? naja, sind wir ja nicht mehr anders gewohnt! passt schon so. missstände erkennen und ausräumen - pah, das is ja aufwändig ^^

das is jetzt allgemein geschrieben und lässt sich auch hierrauf anwenden, aber sicherlich auch auf vieles anderes. aber ich hoffe, du (ihr) versteht was ich meine. wenn da ne gesetzesgrundlage fehlt, muss eine geschaffen werden. sofern möglich.

wenns man weiter durchdenkt... ob sowas überhaupt klappen würde? die entwickler/hersteller stehen in der pflicht, für die nutzbarkeit ihrer produkte einzustehen. sowas nennt man dann eine herstellergarantie. und die ist meist nach 2 jahren futsch. geht ein fernseher nach 2,5 jahren kaputt, muss man sich nen neuen kaufen und kann den alten nicht mehr weiternutzen. auf onlinespiele übertragen sind diese 3 (oder 4?) jahre also garnichmal so unrealistisch. mir gefällt das auch ned, aber von der seite aus betrachtet... :/

bleibt halt die frage: ist das vergleichbar? ich mein, is mein fernseher nach 2,5 jahren im eimer, kann ich mich immernoch privat entscheiden, das ding reparieren zu lassen. auf eigene kosten. das wäre dann im übertragenen sinne der dedicated server. also halt nen eigener. das wäre wieder das, was ich eingangs schon anführte - dass wenigstens diese möglichkeit geschaffen wird.


----------



## JimSim3 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Sony fährt einige PS3-Spieleserver runter*

Das muss ein Gericht entscheiden wie lang die erwartbare "Haltbarkeit" von Online-Spielen ist...   Ich glaub "früher" haben Hersteller im PC-Bereich auch mal die Möglichkeit nachgeschoben, dass Leute ihre eigenen Server betreiben können, wenn die offiziellen Server abgeschaltet wurden. Das würde ich ehrlich gesagt auch für den besten Weg halten sowas zu handhaben...

EDIT: Und zur Rechtsgrundlage im allgemeinen... Ich gehe davon aus, dass man aus aktuellen Gesetzen eine Gesetzesgrundlage für diesen Fall hinreichend ableiten kann. Das Problem ist oftmals nicht die Gesetzegrundlage, sondern die Anwendung dieser. Zielmarkt der meisten Spiele und Heimatsitz der meisten Publisher ist nunmal die USA. Die rechtlichen Bestimmungen der Spiele sind auch immer auf die USA fixiert. Als Resultat gelten die oftmals nicht in Deutschland. Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass Vieles was die Spielehersteller machen, in Deutschland nicht zulässig ist, aber solange keiner klagt, wird sich daran nichts ändern. Denn die Hersteller werden ganz sicher nicht von alleine Kundenfreundlicher wenn sich keiner "wirksam" beschwert...


----------

